# I did use a router, honest.



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Having watched Forged in Fire for a couple of years now, I decided I needed to make a knife (Its in him, and its gotta come out)

But I ended up with a "Thats not a knife" kind of knife.

The blade is 8670 steel, 3/16" thick x 2 1/2" wide. The guard is solid brass (I used the router table and a straight cutter to finish the slot that the blade fit through.)
The scales are bubinga with maple backing, held in with epoxy and three brass pins. 
The blade is 12 3/4" total weight is 2 1/2lb (1.1 kg) 
Lots of minor blemishes to work through yet before final polishing, and I think I might black the blade and leave the edge bare.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done Bob...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Bob,that is a very nice knife.Please don't black the blade,looks great as is. James


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Bob


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...agree with James...looks great polished...very nice...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Of course it's your knife but it looks fantastic as is unless you're worried about it reflecting light at night and giving away your position. But that my opinion.....


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

Now that's a knife mate


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

That would look cool in an open carry state.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now we need a new forum ......... The Forge. Nicely done!


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice work, Bob .


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Handle is a bit square, but otherwise looking good. Eet will keell.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Bob


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob that is a nice looking knife and at 12 3/4" long and 2 1/2 pounds I am surprised people are arguing with you about blackening the blade. I say whatever you want to do is fine with me!


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

@sunnybob,

Bob, instead of trying to gild the lily, perhaps you could utilise the time to perfect a flick that would pass the blade through the mullet of a repellant adolescent refugee from a zit-fest? Now that would be cool.
@Bushwhacker,
David, you mean you have knife open-carry states over there? How did Crocodile Dundee get by unhindered?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Zitfest" ...I love it!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Bob, you always come up with the most interesting projects.
Herb


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful work Bob. I'd strongly suggest that you stay away from airports while carrying it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy cow Bob, you make the most interesting stuff. That show is really fascinating.
\


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Great job Bob.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I just realised that I did not make it clear.....I didnt actually forge the steel. I dont have a furnace or forge.
I bought a flat bar of 86/70 and cut and shaped.

I'm thinking of drilling a hole through the pommel for a strap, then I might reshape the end. I will be putting fullers (blood grooves) into the sides in the next couple of days. Then I have to make a sheath.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Bob, if you have access to an oxy-acetylene torch, get hold of some case-hardening compound. You will be able to harden the outside of the steel to a reasonable degree. Not as good as the whole hardening and tempering bit, but will give you some additional longevity. Do it before final cleaning and polishing of the blade, as there may be some discolouration - in fact, try it on a piece of offcut from you bar first.
Not sure if you can get case-hardening compound in Cyprus, but will be available from the UK.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I screwed up on procedures on this. I should have hardened the blade BEFORE I put the wooden scales on. I'm not going to go the case hardening compound purely for the cost of materials. I shall harden the blade with a MAPP gas torch and quench in oil because thats what I have. I'll do my best to protect the handle scales.
I have no actual use for this knife, so if doesnt fully harden its no big deal, I'll just use it a conversation piece wall hanger.
its purely to see if I enjoy making knives or not. If I make another (more) I'll scale it down a bit


----------

